# NEW, old tractor help



## mikcol1 (Jun 25, 2013)

I recently purchased a older cub cadet 3235 tractor. It is in good shape with moderate hours (325) and just needs some tuneup and cleaning. Just what I needed from my cub ltx 1046vt I burned up over working it. Anyway, I want to set up the 3235 for a snowblower. I found one online used for a good price. The problem is the hydro valve control I will need. Doesnt seem to be available online anywhere. The part number is 190-415-100. I have a hydro control for the mower deck, but can't see how I can use for snowblower as well. Is there a different control setup available for the existing hydro or am I screwed. Any info appreciated. My tractor is I believe a 2002 year model. Thanks. Mk


----------

